

How to register my company in USA from outside & get L-1A (Business Visa)? - srinath_vj

Hi,
I have been operating my I.T. training &#38; consulting firm for the past 3+ years from Hyderabad, India. Most of my clients are from the USA.&#60;p&#62;I need help or info to do two things:
1. Register my company in the US. 
Preferably a Delaware state registration.&#60;p&#62;2. Apply for a L-1A Business visa. So I can travel to-from the US freely to develop my company.&#60;p&#62;If you or your friends have already done this, could you please share some info, links on this. This will help us get started smoothly.&#60;p&#62;Thanks,
Srinath VJ
214 556 9578
+91 94407 19852
srinath@gbans.com
======
metachris
Get in touch with one of the startup lawyers from SF, which usually give you a
first overview on the phone for free. You should definitely spend a bit of
money to work with on one of them on a simple incorporation. I've personally
had very good experiences with George Grellas.

A few of the often mentioned tech startup lawyers include George Grellas
(<http://grellas.com>), Scott Edward Walker (<http://walkercorporatelaw.com>),
Ryan Roberts (<http://startuplawyer.com>).

~~~
bigohms
I second Scott's work. Highly recommend

------
away
Doesn't it cost somewhere in the neighborhood of $100K to $200K for a non-US
resident to move to the US to start a company?

